
How do you know if it's a good time to fundraise? - gyldig
http://www.goodwatercap.com/index
======
arton
Looks like a solid concept and a great team. Very sharp, with an ambitious
goal of providing a lot more than typical venture capital market overviews.
Look forward to seeing how it progresses.

